# Changing A Business Name



## defensiblespace (Dec 9, 2011)

I've been thinking of changing my business name for some time now. The name of my business name is currently Cease Fire. I started out as a defensible space company rather than a full service tree company. Part of this was due to lack of experience with large removals and pruning and part of it was that I needed little capital to start that type of business. Since then, I got my arborist certification and have been a full service tree company for the last 2 years. The success has been more than I anticipated and the gross sales get better every year. Unfortunately, the name implies defensible space, but not tree work. The tree work is the aspect I want to focus on, especially since the profit margins are higher. The brand Cease Fire has been around since 2008 and has gained a large customer base who recognize it. So here are my ideas. First, I could keep it as it is and just heavily market the tree work. Second, I could start a new business name and keep Cease Fire as a division of that new business. This could end up being a logistical nightmare trying to keep track of 2 businesses that are essentially in the same line of work. Third, I could run under a new business name and notify all of my customers of the change. There would also be a lot of other work to be done, such as changing company logos on trucks, business cards, website, etc. I'm open to ideas and criticism here, so fire away.


----------



## Toddppm (Dec 9, 2011)

How about a new tree related name and use the cease fire as part of a motto or something?


What exactly is defensible space as a business?


----------



## defensiblespace (Dec 12, 2011)

Defensible space is clearing flammable brush from around a structure to prevent a wild fire from being able to reach the structure. There is more to it than that, but that is the primary objective. You can read more about it on my website here.
http://www.cftree.com/?page_id=18
It is required by the state of CA, although most areas don't have the resources to enforce it. My company has evolved into a full service tree company since it's inception.


----------



## Toddppm (Dec 12, 2011)

Oh, ok. Have heard about that, actually they are requesting we do something similar where I live on a mountainside. 

Yeah as a name people might not make the connection. Maybe just keep it listed as a service with the cease fire as the motto.


----------



## chandy19 (Dec 12, 2011)

Changing business name is not always suggested by experts. However if you want to change it Just add a small title along with the new business name like NewBusinessName previously CeaseFire


----------



## CNBTreeTrimming (Dec 13, 2011)

I would just list it as Cease Fire & tree care (full service tree care and brush management).


----------

